# Crushed Concrete - Delivered



## Rammer Jammer

Anyone sell and deliver crushed concrete or know of someone in town that does? Looking for about 3-4 tons delivered to Cantonment. How much? I'm building a lean to off my barn to park my RV and was planning to use this as the finished floor. Any other suggestions on material, other than concrete, that I should use? I want something that packs real tight and preferably something I don't have to pay an arm and a leg for. :thumbup:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

Is that pile of asphault grindings there on Nine Mile Road still there?
Owned by Wilson Robertson and his buddy Forrest Gibbs.
It might be cheap since they are in violation of county codes, or were six months ago.
Might want to consider bahama rock, packs really good.
But likely more $$.


----------



## feelin' wright

I tried doing the same thing at my house and after pricing out I figure I will just pour the slab instead. I thought it should have been around 500 a load but it was double that. It is expensive and asphalt milling is the same way....


----------



## Splittine

Just sent you a PM Will.


----------



## DAGB

57 stone works great, it's what I used under my boat shed. Keep it between 3-4 inches and it will pack tight.


----------



## Gnwdad

Wirelessly posted



DAGB said:


> 57 stone works great, it's what I used under my boat shed. Keep it between 3-4 inches and it will pack tight.


I wouldn't use crushed concrete, it gets dusty and when wet will leave tracks in the RV. I would pour a slab over any of the above recommendations, milled asphalt would be my second choice. You will also pay as much for a couple tons as you will for a full load.


----------

